
Ask HN: Is facial recognition by itself appropriate security? - LinuxBender
I keep seeing these articles where people can unlock phones and other devices using printouts or 3D models of a persons head.  [1]  It seems to me that your head is a &quot;thing you have&quot; and you should also need a &quot;thing you know&quot;.  Should this be a password, or perhaps a set of gestures?  i.e.  wink, wink, frown smile.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;thomasbrewster&#x2F;2018&#x2F;12&#x2F;13&#x2F;we-broke-into-a-bunch-of-android-phones-with-a-3d-printed-head&#x2F;
======
ilovetux
I believe the general consensus is that your face is more akin to a username.
In combination with a password and a second factor such as text message,
facial recognition could provide proper security but not on its own.

